# Is it all over?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

No new posts? I'm guessing all of the birds have crossed into S.D. I hunted Black Tiger on Devils lake recently and there were very few ducks, even Bluebills! Nothing with Green on it left! Man October goes by fast...


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Not many ducks in NE SoDak either. Hunted there on Sat and saw lots of geese but not many ducks at all. Got a report today that a lot of the geese rode the NW wind out of there on Sunday.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

IF you know were some issolated areas are with open water they still are holding some birds but, not many have open water. Hobart had like 5000 darks usding it fri afternoon but by lastnight most of them left.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

While deer hunting sunday, saw a lot of dark geese and ducks heading south across the ND-SD border.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

If you look hard enough you can still find some small (5-10) groups of mallards if you walk rivers. Too bad i wasnt carrying my shotgun when i was deer hunting, i coulda had a few greenheads.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There's still decent groups of mallards and geese to be found throughout most of the state...you just have to know where to look. :wink:


----------

